

It Would Be Weird If Apple *Wasn’t* Working on a Car - altern8
https://medium.com/five-hundred-words/it-would-be-weird-if-apple-wasn-t-working-on-a-car-52630793cc96

======
higherpurpose
Agreed. I was actually expecting Apple to make a car _before_ Steve Jobs said,
and was hoping he would live at least until 2020's so he can play a big role
in building the car.

~~~
altern8
I kind of miss the old days when Apple was strictly a computer company.

Undeniably, they've given an amazing contribution with the iPhone and iPad,
but Watch, TV, and car are a little too much IMHO.

